# Restarting Return Pump fills Tank with Debris ??



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Every time I restart my return pump, debris gets pushed out of the return lines. Likely because it's building up in them. 
I just pulled the detritus pit of a sponge out of my Eheim 1262 and started the pump back up. The good news is I have lots of flow back, the bad news is that my tank is now FULL of floating debris and stuff from the return lines. 

Is there a fix for this? has anyone else had this issue? How do I get the pump to restart without covering my tank in white return line fluff.???

Not a great pic, but it tells the story.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Happens every time I shut/restart the main pump when servicing. In an hour or two, it "disappears".

You can put a net at the end of the return line to catch the biofilm. I just "let it fly".


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

duckhams said:


> Every time I restart my return pump, debris gets pushed out of the return lines. Likely because it's building up in them.
> I just pulled the detritus pit of a sponge out of my Eheim 1262 and started the pump back up. The good news is I have lots of flow back, the bad news is that my tank is now FULL of floating debris and stuff from the return lines.
> 
> Is there a fix for this? has anyone else had this issue? How do I get the pump to restart without covering my tank in white return line fluff.???
> ...


Yep same thing with my tanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Not really - stuff just grows in the pipes, and when you stop the flow and restart it it dislodges some of it. Also, because of the flow in the sump, detritus will build up in corners and other places. By turning flow off, when you restart the pump, it gets stirred up a little.

You can always periodically clean your pipes periodically too whenever you turn off the pump to avoid shooting all the gunk back into the DT.

Edit: Stuff happens when you take 45 minutes to press "reply"


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

wtac said:


> Happens every time I shut/restart the main pump when servicing. In an hour or two, it "disappears".
> 
> You can put a net at the end of the return line to catch the biofilm. I just "let it fly".


+1 I put a mesh filter sock over the return lines.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

how often do you stop your pump? I did/do it ones every 6 - month for the pump cleaning or it happened when electricity failure.

I never stopped the pump, because I always have water level in the sump enough to do water changes without stopping the system.
I also suggest to build some kind of structure around the pump and cover it with the filters socks.
It could be more complicated when the pump is inside the sump, but was working perfectly for the outside pump

I also always have bypass and I can run pump >>sump>>>pump and shutting return line below the tank

here is the bypass and I can take 10G from the sump without stopping the pump (there will be always enough water for the pump)

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/Picture001-1.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> how often do you stop your pump? I did/do it ones every 6 - month for the pump cleaning or it happened when electricity failure.
> 
> I never stopped the pump, because I always have water level in the sump enough to do water changes without stopping the system.
> I also suggest to build some kind of structure around the pump and cover it with the filters socks.
> It could be more complicated when the pump is inside the sump, but was working perfectly for the outside pump


Sounds like a well thought out system. I suppose at the end of the day it probably feeds the corals, and it IS slowly disappearing. . . im still not happy with it. 
I have to turn the pump off once a week for water changes, so im going to have to DIY a return line mini-sock.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

fury165 said:


> +1 I put a mesh filter sock over the return lines.


Im going to have to get a few extra filter socks for this sort of thing I think. I've only got 3 right now and it is a tricky little schedule cleaning them.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> how often do you stop your pump? I did/do it ones every 6 - month for the pump cleaning or it happened when electricity failure.
> 
> I never stopped the pump, because I always have water level in the sump enough to do water changes without stopping the system.
> I also suggest to build some kind of structure around the pump and cover it with the filters socks.
> ...


Thats an interesting idea. . .


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

duckhams said:


> Im going to have to get a few extra filter socks for this sort of thing I think. I've only got 3 right now and it is a tricky little schedule cleaning them.


I am talking about filters like this

http://www.bigalspets.ca/filter-media-bag-5-x-3.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

duckhams said:


> Thats an interesting idea. . .


I have 15' of 1.5" tiger flex if you need it 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> I have 15' of 1.5" tiger flex if you need it


Thanks Sig but, im only running 1" on my system. Im going to redo the return line, put a downturned 90 on the pump inlet and build in a relief line for water changes so it will be easier to empty the sump of debris/detritus. I'll just stir it all up as it drains. That will simply things a bit at least.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

duckhams said:


> Thanks Sig but, im only running 1" on my system. Im going to redo the return line, put a downturned 90 on the pump inlet and build in a relief line for water changes so it will be easier to empty the sump of debris/detritus. I'll just stir it all up as it drains. That will simply things a bit at least.


don't forget that there is also calcium build ups in the pipes itself

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah man I own 6 filter socks and throw them in the washing machine every other week to give them a good cleaning. A little bleach and *NO SOAP OR DETERGENTS!!*

Once they are clean I usually soak them in a bucket of water just in case but have never had problems and my tank is usually crystal clear...except the last 2 months  Now it's just a mess of cyano and bubble algae


----------

